# Hunting club in Haralson county, Georgia  PICS ADDED



## wildwing

Hunting club in Haralson county, Georgia. We have 1218 acres upland pines various age class with hardwood draws, a few small 40 acre clear cuts. It will be trophy managed for deer. We use pin in and out system for hunting spots. Dues for 2018-2019 season will be $750. looking for a few members members will have total of 14 members.


----------



## erp30269

*Hunt club*

Where is this property located?  Interested.


----------



## wildwing

Jacksonville road and Steadman road area north of Tallapoosa


----------



## erp30269

how do I get in touch with you?


----------



## wildwing

erp30269 I sent you my contact info


----------



## GADAWGZ97

*Interested in Joining*

Hey there, 
Are there any more openings left if so could you contact me?
Thanks!


----------



## wildwing

GADAWGZ97 , I still have openings and I sent you my contact info.


----------



## Davidtaylor

Interested in the club . Can we meet and look at the land?


----------



## jlabowhunter

Pm sent


----------



## paulb1212

Pm sent


----------



## jeffodollar

Please send me contact info!


----------



## Hogwild80

I’m interested if coonhunting is allowed


----------



## zachgrif

*Interested*

Hey, I am interested in getting more info. Please contact me or send me your contact info. Thanks.


----------



## wildwing

Still needing Afew members.


----------



## haha

please pm your contact. I would like to get in touch


----------



## RClayton

Interested


----------



## wildwing

Still looking for a couple members.


----------



## wildwing

I have one spot left.


----------



## wildwing

Still have a couple spots had some back out. Here are afew pics of the woods and past kills.


----------



## PhilDesalvo

wildwing said:


> Hunting club in Haralson county, Georgia. We have 1218 acres upland pines various age class with hardwood draws, a few small 40 acre clear cuts. It will be trophy managed for deer. We use pin in and out system for hunting spots. Dues for 2018-2019 season will be $750. looking for a few members members will have total of 14 members.



What about hogs? Please send contact info


----------



## wildwing

we have no hogs.


----------



## PhilDesalvo

My Brother and each would like to get on this lease. That's 2 memberships


----------



## ducochran

wildwing said:


> Hunting club in Haralson county, Georgia. We have 1218 acres upland pines various age class with hardwood draws, a few small 40 acre clear cuts. It will be trophy managed for deer. We use pin in and out system for hunting spots. Dues for 2018-2019 season will be $750. looking for a few members members will have total of 14 members.



I currently lease property off Steadman Rd that has been sold and we have access to the property till the end of deer season this season. I would like to know if you will have openings for next next year. When are annual dues due?  Is there power or water or space for camper?


----------



## DGarner211

I may be interested if there are still spots available.


----------



## Dnichols19

Are you taking slots for 2018-19 season? I have 3 members (dad and brother), experienced and ethical hunters. Give me a shout 770-595-6545


----------



## atltrafficisterrible

If there are still spots i would like to join as well.


----------



## l2reborn

wildwing said:


> we have no hogs.


Are there any spots available for lease? My son and I are looking for something close to home. I live off McDonald rd.


----------



## RBARKER

Do you all have any spots available for next year ?


----------



## l2reborn

Are there any spots still available for the remainder of the year and or next season?


----------



## Abailey

I am interested, are you still looking for members?


----------



## Azbowhunter

I am interested in joining your Club for 2019 season. Please let me know if available.


----------



## Fraserhutchinson

I’m interested. Can you please PM me your contact info?


----------



## georgiafly

I'm definitely interested if anything available for 2019-2020 season


----------



## Cupton09

Interested, let me know if you have any openings in 2019-2020


----------



## jbc57

i am definitely interested if there are any openings for the 2019 season. Please give me a call.
Bert 770-527-1945


----------



## shanec

didn't I see that same side view 8pt on an Alabama lease??


----------



## shanec

same pic in cleaburn al lease listing?


----------



## ckenney5

PM sent. very interested


----------



## Tll76

Any spots for 2019 I'm interested


----------



## flyfishim

I would be interested for the 2019 season if any spots are available.


----------



## markosmcmahon

Interested in this opportunity... please share contact info, thank you ..


----------



## Mfdaniel1972

Do you still have any openings


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Please put me on your list.  Very interested.


----------



## Bigjohn0588

Interested as well for the 2019 season. Paid dues for 2019 on a club and now the old man is in bad health and we are unable to hunt it next year.


----------



## Murphe1230

Very interested for 2019-2020. Thank you


----------



## codyh10

Very interested in this. Recently moved to GA from AL and need to find somewhere close to hunt when not at family farm. Please send me a PM with contact info.


----------



## nrozell

Very Interested for my dad and I.  We don't hunt a lot but looking for a private option for 19/20 season.  Please PM me


----------

